# German Red Potato Salad (w/grilled Potato)



## gofish (May 16, 2010)

I had a version of this recipe at a recent gathering. I 'twisted' the gal's arm for the recipe, and then added my own grilled tater twist to it. This is very simple and tasty!

5 lbs of red potatoes (seasoned with evoo, salt & pepper)
1 big vidalia 
10 baby dill pickles (more or less to your taste or size of pickles)
12 hard boiled eggs
6 chopped strips of bacon (Well, Uhhhh ... I used an entire 12 oz package of center cut)
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





1 cup Canola Oil 
1 cup Apple Cider Vinegar
1/4 cup of the dill pickle juice (more to your taste)
3 Tablespoons of sugar (more to your taste)
Lots of CBP to taste. 

Grill the Red Skins at 350* till a steak knife slides through easily, remove them and allow them to completely cool in the fridge. Slice evenly with skins on. Course chop the onion. Slice the baby dills about the same width of the potato slices. Chop the bacon in to pieces.  Quarter the eggs, but save a few for garnishing. Add these in a tray ... and DO NOT FOLD YET.

In a seperate bowl wisk the oil, vinegar, sugar and pickle juice up. 

Pour wet ingredients over the 'dry' and gently fold. Let set in the fridge over night to meld the flavors and firm up the oil, fold ingredients another time or two before serving. I made this on Friday night for a gathering Sunday afternoon because everybody knows its always better the next day! Heres some pics to see what it looks like. 

Grilled Red Skins


The final product


5 lbs of potatoes almost filled two 'half size' aluminum pans


** Nothing beats Dutchs Baked Beans!!**
** sorry for big pic's**


----------



## graybeard (May 16, 2010)

Hey Gofish, great recipe! Thanks for sharring.

beard


----------



## mballi3011 (May 16, 2010)

Yes Thanks there Go Fish I have been looking for some good recipes for tater salad to. Not one full of mayo like I have been using for years and it's time for a change. Thanks


----------



## jbraas (May 16, 2010)

Wow, that looks really good! 

What if you smoked the potato instead of grill, or put the finished pan in the smoker some? Would it dry out the potato?

And this is going on the to-do list either way!


----------



## meatball (May 16, 2010)

Oh, I am so making this! Looks like you can get away with halving the recipe when it's just the family digging on it. Love a vinegary potato salad and it looks like this one is.


----------



## bayouchilehead (May 16, 2010)

That will be on my to cook list for sure!! Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## gofish (May 17, 2010)

both trays are gone! lots of folks asked for the recipe, so I guess it was as good as it looked.

Let me know what variations you guys make to the recipe.


----------



## erain (May 17, 2010)

dang i love german tater salad!!! thks for sharing recipe man!!! great to see ya posting bud!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





for the recipie


----------



## beer-b-q (May 17, 2010)

Looks Delicious...


----------



## burrito (May 20, 2010)

About how many did this size batch feed?  I'm cooking for 40 weekend after next and want to do this recipe.  I bet it will be a hit.


----------



## ak1 (May 20, 2010)

Man I love German potatoe salad.

I am so making that recipe
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









:PDT_A  rmataz_01_34:


----------



## gofish (May 24, 2010)

There was about 25 adults and 10 kids there if I had to guess.  I am not sure how many people ate it, or went back for seconds ... This is really cheap to do so I'd double the batch for 40 folks.  Like I said it seems to taste better with age, left overs would be welcomed by me if I got to keep them.


----------



## mtchargriller (Dec 4, 2010)

Wow, first time ever making German potato salad and it is by far the best potato salad I've ever had!  Followed almost to a T except I dumped some of the left over bacon grease on it.  Had to sample some before letting it sit for a day and all I can say is yum, that is excellent, added it to my little rec book.


----------



## barnesski1 (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks GoFish!


----------

